# Where to find a Triennial



## natasha5687 (Mar 2, 2012)

I have been considering getting some triennial RCI points to go along with the EOY that I have but I cant seem to find one anywhere.  I did see a few in bargain deals a few months back but those were taken.  Nothing on Ebay at all.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

What do you mean you want Triennial RCI points?  Are you saying you only want to use your points every three years, or do you want an annual supply of points that sourced from a triennial based contract?

Keep checking eBay, you'll see them out there (annual allotment of RCI points based on a triennial contract).


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Actually, I just searched and found one.  When you search, make sure you click on the box to search the description and look for the phrase "RCI points triennial".   

However, I'd like to recommend that you take your time and check out what it takes to rent time for any resort you're looking at purchasing.  You may be surprised at how cheap it is to rent, plus no committment!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-000-RCI-...50768115812?pt=Timeshares&hash=item231a7ae064


----------



## natasha5687 (Mar 2, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> Actually, I just searched and found one.  When you search, make sure you click on the box to search the description and look for the phrase "RCI points triennial".
> 
> Actually, I'd recommend that you take your time and check out what it takes to rent time for any resort you're looking at purchasing.  You may be surprised at how cheap it is, plus no committment!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-000-RCI-...50768115812?pt=Timeshares&hash=item231a7ae064



Thanks for the info.  I already have 2 RCI points contracts 1 EOY (Even) the other is EOY (Odd).  The triennial would be to supplement those points.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 2, 2012)

I just bought one on Sumday vacations website.
He also sells on ebay but on his website there is no competition.
I got 14K/year triennial at Grandview for $199 including closing costs.


----------



## whatsburning (Mar 4, 2012)

chriskre said:


> I just bought one on Sumday vacations website.
> He also sells on ebay but on his website there is no competition.
> I got 14K/year triennial at Grandview for $199 including closing costs.



So does that mean you get 14/K every third year?


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 4, 2012)

No she gets 14k a year, the dues being due every 3rd year.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 5, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> No she gets 14k a year, the dues being due every 3rd year.



I get 14K a year and pay $114 in MF's a year.


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 5, 2012)

My bad, I thought you just paid once every 3 years and they handed out 1/3 over those 3 years. Good to know.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 5, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> My bad, I thought you just paid once every 3 years and they handed out 1/3 over those 3 years. Good to know.



I own at Vacation Village Parkway and that's the way they do it. 
At Grandview they do it yearly.  Honestly I'd prefer if it was done trienially too but I guess it makes it easier for those who are struggling to pay a little every year.


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 5, 2012)

chriskre said:


> I own at Vacation Village Parkway and that's the way they do it.
> At Grandview they do it yearly.  Honestly I'd prefer if it was done trienially too but I guess it makes it easier for those who are struggling to pay a little every year.



Ah ok. Makes sense now. Damn people for trying to make everything different.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 5, 2012)

One of the things that I wondered is that when they spread the triannually out over the 3 years, is there ever a time when you have all 3 years worth of points available for booking a unit - like say if you wanted to use your home week?

Lisa


----------



## chriskre (Mar 5, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> One of the things that I wondered is that when they spread the triannually out over the 3 years, is there ever a time when you have all 3 years worth of points available for booking a unit - like say if you wanted to use your home week?
> 
> Lisa



You can opt out if you let them know before your use year but I've never done it so not sure of the details.  

I also think that you could have all your points available to you by saving one year forward and borrowing one year backwards and using in your middle year.  I don't think it's a very efficient way to own points since you may end up paying to save those points forward.  I mainly purchased this unit for doing points for deposits anyhow so it's really just to have a toe hold into points.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 6, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-000-RCI-...50768115812?pt=Timeshares&hash=item231a7ae064



I hate this post...i had decided not to buy anymore Timeshares since i already am able to get 4 weeks out of what i have and only get 4 weeks vacation a year...but now you guys have me looking at this!!!  

What does 24,000 RCI points get you?


----------



## chriskre (Mar 6, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I hate this post...i had decided not to buy anymore Timeshares since i already am able to get 4 weeks out of what i have and only get 4 weeks vacation a year...but now you guys have me looking at this!!!
> 
> What does 24,000 RCI points get you?



Ride, you know if you hang out here you're gonna own more TS's.  It's hard to resist the temptation.  And if it makes you feel any better, that seller has the MF's wrong.  The MF's are at least $750 and probably more than that by the time you have to pay them.  Mine are were around $750 3 years ago so no way the MF's are $589.  :annoyed:


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 6, 2012)

Its 734. They're leaving out the taxes of 145.


----------



## whatsburning (Mar 6, 2012)

DOH! Sorry, but I still don't understand... so the owner gets xxxx points annually but only pay MF every third year?  And you can only stay in the unit the year you pay the MF?  So if the owner gets 10,000 points annually, on the year of stay, they can reserve a 30,000 point unit?  Do points ever expire?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 6, 2012)

*It's Either / Or.    (Not Both / And).*




whatsburning said:


> DOH! Sorry, but I still don't understand... so the owner gets xxxx points annually but only pay MF every third year?  And you can only stay in the unit the year you pay the MF?  So if the owner gets 10,000 points annually, on the year of stay, they can reserve a 30,000 point unit?  Do points ever expire?


If you get points for your ownership, then you can't ever stay in the unit, not in the year you pay for it & not in any other year.  

Either you take the points (1/3 of the triennial total each year) or you stay in your unit 1 year out of 3.  But not both. 

RCI Points are good for 1 year, & can be "rolled over" (i.e., saved) 1 more year -- so they're really good for 2 years. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  Our eBay Vacation Village At Parkway triennial 2BR unit is worth 92*,*500 points.  Because our ownership is triennial, we get 1/3 of those points every year -- 30*,*833 points.  The system allows us to save last year's points & borrow ahead next year's points, so we are not always limited to exchanges at 30*,*833 points or fewer.  Even though we get points instead of physically taking triennial use of our 2BR unit, we stay at Vacation Village At Parkway anyhow via RCI _Last Call_ & _Extra Vacation Getaways_, using zero points (cash only).  Then we use our points for exchanges into other people's timeshares.  Is this a great country or what? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 6, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Its 734. They're leaving out the taxes of 145.



The RCI membership is quoted as $224, is it more for a points membership? Weeks is only $89

Basicly if looking at this i should consider with MF(734), RCI Membership(224) and exchange fees(189x3)

should cost around $508.33 a year for a week, if i get a week every year for 24,000 points...or if that week is 7 days $72.62 a night


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 6, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> _Full Disclosure*:*_  Our eBay Vacation Village At Parkway triennial 2BR unit is worth 92*,*500 points.  Because our ownership is triennial, we get 1/3 of those points every year -- 30*,*833 points.  The system allows us to save last year's points & borrow ahead next year's points, so we are not always limited to exchanges at 30*,*833 points or fewer.  Even though we get points instead of physically taking triennial use of our 2BR unit, we stay at Vacation Village At Parkway anyhow via RCI _Last Call_ & _Extra Vacation Getaways_, using zero points (cash only).  Then we use our points for exchanges into other people's timeshares.  Is this a great country or what?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan,
If you do PFD can those points also be saved from last year and borrowed from next year?  If so, then this is an additional benefit of owning a triennial rather than an annual or biennial.

Thanks.

Lisa


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 6, 2012)

*PFD Is Only For "Weeks" Timeshares, Not "Weeks" Units At "Points" Timeshares.*




SOS8260456 said:


> If you do PFD can those points also be saved from last year and borrowed from next year?  If so, then this is an additional benefit of owning a triennial rather than an annual or biennial.


Points are points, far as I know, including points derived from PFD. 

PFD is strictly for depositing straight-weeks into the points systems -- i.e., units at weeks resorts, not unconverted weeks units at points resorts. 

If there is such a thing as a triennial unit at an old-fashioned straight weeks timeshare, then I assume it's OK to do PFD with that, also that the points you get for doing it can be rolled over same as any other points.

I don't see how you can borrow ahead on PFD points, however, other than by depositing early & immediately doing PFD -- an iffy proposition when you're talking about a straight week that doesn't come up again for 3 years. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 6, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> The RCI membership is quoted as $224, is it more for a points membership? Weeks is only $89
> 
> Basicly if looking at this i should consider with MF(734), RCI Membership(224) and exchange fees(189x3)
> 
> should cost around $508.33 a year for a week, if i get a week every year for 24,000 points...or if that week is 7 days $72.62 a night



I believe your Weeks will be free if you have a Points account. At least thats what Ive gathered from reading. My memership was included in closing and I havent renewed it yet, so I cant be positive what the exact price is.

However, based on what you have listed though, that seems about right.


----------



## JeffBrown (Mar 6, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> The RCI membership is quoted as $224, is it more for a points membership? Weeks is only $89
> 
> Basicly if looking at this i should consider with MF(734), RCI Membership(224) and exchange fees(189x3)




The initial cost for an RCI points account when buying from another individual/company is $224.  $100 to transfer the account to you and $124 for first year's dues.  As you know with RCI they will then offer you discounted membership rates by pre-paying or multiple year discounts.  So, this lower's your per week figure by $100 for sure annually.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 6, 2012)

JeffBrown said:


> The initial cost for an RCI points account when buying from another individual/company is $224.  $100 to transfer the account to you and $124 for first year's dues.  As you know with RCI they will then offer you discounted membership rates by pre-paying or multiple year discounts.  So, this lower's your per week figure by $100 for sure annually.



Looks like i did the math wrong anyway...

So:

MF = $734 by 3 years so...$244.67 PER YEAR
RCI Fee PER YEAR = $124
Exchange fee PER YEAR = $189
Total cost for ONE WEEK A YEAR = $557.67
7 days in a week = $79.67


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 6, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Looks like i did the math wrong anyway...
> 
> So:
> 
> ...



Close. You would need to account for the extra $100 for the initial RCI account transfer.

So:
MF = $734 by 3 years so...$244.67 PER YEAR
RCI Fee PER YEAR = $124
RCI Transfer Fee (ammortized over 3 years) = $33.33
Exchange fee PER YEAR = $189
Total cost for ONE WEEK A YEAR = $557.67
7 days in a week = $84.43


----------



## gandalf252002 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not going to fight with everyone who is currently biddign on this one on eBay!   However, I do have a quick question which is what happens if you do not renew your membership each year?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 7, 2012)

*Drop Out Of RCI Points & Your Old Points Unit Becomes A Conventional Timeshare Week.*




gandalf252002 said:


> I do have a quick question which is what happens if you do not renew your membership each year?


If you mean your RCI Points membership, then all that happens if you don't renew is that your former points unit becomes a weeks unit -- show up & check in for your week or rent it out. 

The weenie is that if you drop out of points & later change your mind & want to get back into points, it is possible you can't get reinstated into points without paying a hefty "conversion" fee in addition to rejoining RCI, I don't know. 

In any case, you have to keep on paying the timeshare maintenance fees regardless of whether you do or do not belong to RCI. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 7, 2012)

chriskre said:


> I just bought one on Sumday vacations website.
> He also sells on ebay but on his website there is no competition.
> I got 14K/year triennial at Grandview for $199 including closing costs.


Wow!  Great deal!  I paid $1k for mine on eBay.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 7, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Wow!  Great deal!  I paid $1k for mine on eBay.



Yeah, I noticed that on ebay there is a feeding frenzy on some of those units but on his website it's just sitting there ripe for the picking.


----------

